# What Parler saw on the day the capitol was attacked



## notimp (Jan 18, 2021)

https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/


see also:
https://thepatr10t.github.io/yall-Qaeda/



(If you want to screen them on a big screen - this (url2kodi (works with Kodi on an Android Box connected to your TV)) works well with the sites design (loads videos while you are scrolling, so they get added to the Video DownloadHelper plugin in chronological order). You also (might) have to add

```
sed -i '' '$ s/$/|verifypeer=false/' ~/Documents/FireRemote/zwischenablage.m3u
```
 as the last sed replacement to the script, so the videos will play on Kodi.)


edit: This is a great contrast. 

Protesters:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=27RdbSgSj64v

Americas first Family:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=0PewiHC6MJ7W


edit2: People in uniform with a 'pine tree shield' (see pine tree flag), riling up the crowd with paintball guns:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=7fckI1220tbu
Not very successfully though...
(edit: Shield seem to be identical (edit actually unsure, similar) to riot gear in use later, so thats probably capitol police? (Probably with irritant gas in those paintball guns?))

edit3: Some people in the crowd going crazy that "they are shooting" into their own people.
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=1TszpHzh2B7A

edit4: Barriers are getting reinforced (before that police pulled in an instigator), 2x4s are in action on side of the protesters, first people are trying to breach:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=Fa5akrU6JgKT

edit5: People hyping up the crowd:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=IxOOCB3tAJ31

edit6: Flash bangs (? Tear gas?) fired at the crowd, but smoke dissipates within seconds:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=vyVUO6EeFU5Q
Capitol police is doing that:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=A1kOgSwRYI8P

edit7: People trying to breach some outside perimeter:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=znNTwDHEkYid

edit8: just for funzies: Alex Jones stumbles over some grass (in mid field.. )
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=Vvx00yf3SVVM

edit9: First (?) push:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=zOZ8CgfNU1SY
and riot shields also on the protesters side?

edit10: Center crowd reacting to the breach:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=dkhyPhIBrq8P

edit11: The Jonesey guy holding a pre breach speech. *rolleyes*
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=nkL4Fpk5C8U1
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=9ZAjhK7oy3a1

edit12: First push was contained.
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=4ENe4AvLzDXg

edit13: More irritant gas paintballs for the crowd at breach site 1:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=4AquVMy2oe6C

edit14: Big Patty having a field day 
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=QjlS1mXfbokU

edit15: Crowd breaching a wider perimeter on the side, or at the back (mob mentality still quite low):
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=HS34fpbzqg2b
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=FZtB9VgTkhkQ

edit16: Jonesyboys camera crew arranging new photo ops 
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=QgPXUnbdhx3q

edit17: Convoy of cars leaving the backside of the Capitol:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=rqAltiD2WvNU

edit18: Random guy engaged in water games with random cops:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=8q7VP72QiWhS

edit19: Police being pushed back (front of the capitol), crowed still fairly calm (mob quality comes in waves):
edit May have been reinforcements coming from the outside - see second video of this edit
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=LPzW6NfUWObI
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=70PxGZN8jdkz

edit20: Second (?) real push at the front (main) perimeter:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=liTeu1lKt5jf

edit21: First time crowd gets roary:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=U4cg0Dfgtz12

edit22: First successful breach at the close perimeter, at the back (?) of the Capitol:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=a8lp9oooOT3m
Yep - seems to be at the back of the Capitol:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=reu60mHQDzBX
Close up:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=L731D5I2c0YP
Glamor Shot:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=2XUH3sL1gOJ6
More glamor shot, with children present:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=t0sTYrrCqrRE

edit23: Perimeter in the front still holding, but police being blasted with reverse psychology. 
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=I7z4onI7z5I6

edit24: People at the back trying to force entry into the building for the first time:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=OIuhPB7lv5Y0

edit25: Breach or perimeter contraction at the front side (?)
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=kjSn8xgvMajH
edit: Seems to be the side perimeter where the first push happened:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/
Crowd still mellow. (Meanwhile at the back - not so much.)

edit26: Foreshadowing
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=Dg4C2BcNChXn

edit27: Police at the front are now wearing bicycle helmets:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=JhXxhl6veRlW

edit 28: More police reinforcements from the front:
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=Hhbv22uc4cZT

edit: 29: New breach vector - seems to be ultras (side of the building?):
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=StkJb205ViGR

edit30: Another push attempt at the front, perimeter still holding. Also something new. Professional grade cameras on telescope sticks - huh, where do you buy one of those?
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=nlFevozDh1V0

edit31: Ultras trying to breach windows and doors with equipment, either on the side or the back of the building.
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=Z53KwQnRVQtM

edit32: First video of people climbing, but they mostly seem to do it for the photo op 
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=XFQe0qoZMgRG

edit33: Moral support troops (for protesters) arrived. That soundsystem is pretty loud...
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=CN67oIug5zAh

edit34: Breach of the final perimeter successful (Ultras did it), first video from inside the Capitol - the breach seemed to have happened from the side of the building - but I'm unsure (too few videos from the back (up until now) for this exact timeframe):
https://projects.propublica.org/parler-capitol-videos/?id=s8XNlAskWNvi


And with that I'm out and afk for the next hours. 

Peace

n.

edit: Fixed the video link in the opening gag (The one after Protesters: ). Opening gag now works.


----------



## notimp (Jan 20, 2021)

Please dont ban me for double posting.

Protesters are now catfished by matching them with their dating app profiles:
https://www.dw.com/en/catfishing-capitol-rioters-theres-a-dating-app-for-that/a-56279362


----------



## notimp (Jan 22, 2021)

Proud boys had radio communication going to coordinate smashing doors and windows to get into the Capitol:


edit:

See also: https://www.wmfe.org/proud-boys-org...lorida-in-connection-with-capitol-riot/172586


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 18, 2021)

Disgusting people. This never should've happened.


----------

